# Time to change.



## groyne (Nov 19, 2017)

I'd been thinking about a new build for a while, after looking at a lot of used vans, and finding nothing suitable, I dug deep into my pocket and ordered a new one.  I sold my old selfbuild at the end of May,  started buying "bits" and eagerly awaited the new arrival, hopefully towards the end of June. It finally arrived in mid August. I chose the specs, single passenger seat, Airbags, folding mirrors etc and let Mrs G choose the colour, even though I knew which colour she'd pick. 

I wasn't wrong.









So 3 months later,though not quite finished, it's time to change the V5.


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Nov 19, 2017)

That looks superb


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 19, 2017)

Top notch job,health to wear.


----------



## Debs (Nov 20, 2017)

That will do very nicely...:drive::nicethread::dog::camper:


----------



## The laird (Nov 20, 2017)

Cracking job ,you must be a happy bunny


----------



## phillybarbour (Dec 15, 2017)

That looks a very pro job for a self build, you must be very pleased it looks great.


----------



## groyne (Dec 15, 2017)

Thank you for all the replies, the van is now officially a Motor Caravan.








> Think is was a good idea to get the new base vehicle.
> What type of heating and hot water did you fit?
> Where is your first trip in the new van?



For me it was worth getting a new van, I looked long and hard for a nearly new one, but I didn't find any that I liked that had passenger Airbags. Also because I wanted a Euro 6 engine second hand vans wheren't that much cheaper than new ones, plus with it being a factory order I got a single passenger seat, all round Airbags and a few other goodies for just over £18K.

I fitted a Truma combi 4 E, (under the oven) it does a good job of warming the van and water up on gas, though I haven't tried it on hookup yet.

Our first night out was at Shustoke, then we went to the NEC Motorhome show. We looked at all the PVCs, even though there where quite a few we liked, we didn't see one that would really suit us. 2nd night we stopped at Holme moss on the way back from the NEC, it was cold, wet and very windy but we where nice and snug in the van.
First major trip will be next April (tunnel booked), then we'll turn left or right, depending on the weather, when we get to Calais.


----------



## 2cv (Dec 15, 2017)

I've got a Truma 4e and it's good on EHU too in all but the coldest weather, when a short us of gas soon has the van toasty.
I think that it's good that you've got Euro 6. I fear that in a couple of years my Euro 5 may present difficulties when travelling around Scotland in particular.


----------

